# Kara R.I.P



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

dont know why im doing this lol

just had one of my babies put down (1 of 2 sisters)

broken leg caused by tumours (weird) , and with it being rear leg on a large dog and hip dysplacia, amputation not really an option .

8 was far too young :-(

sister is already lonely but at least im home for 2 weeks now to be with her

Kara was a bit dim but sweet as hell and will be SORELY missed by all










with sister Xena


----------



## Iliria (Jan 19, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## xXFooFooLaFluffXx (Aug 4, 2007)

rip sweet doggie x


----------



## Drummerkid (Sep 24, 2007)

/rip\


----------



## tricky (Sep 29, 2007)

thanks guys.


----------



## Munkys Mummy (Feb 23, 2007)

What beautiful dogs.
R.I.P Kara


----------



## gex23 (Aug 14, 2007)

R.i.p


----------



## FelixMarmite (Dec 11, 2007)

Shame  I'm really sorry.

eace:

R.I.P.


----------



## kelly (Mar 3, 2006)

im so sorry 

R.I.P kara


----------



## candaleenie (Oct 31, 2007)

lovley girl awwwwwwwwwwww
i lost my dog last week,im sorry to hear bout yours.
R.I.P gel


----------



## ANT (Nov 11, 2007)

r.i.p


----------



## mleadley (Oct 1, 2007)

Sorry to hear that !!!


----------



## cupcake.1978 (Aug 14, 2007)

RIP Kara, I lost my lovely dog on Friday 28th December 2007 when he was hit by a car which didn't think to stop and let anyone know (there is was only mine and my neighbours house nearby) and we found him a couple of hours after he disappeared), we are heartbroken and can sympathise with you. :grouphug:


----------

